# The All-New 2006 Audi A6 Avant Now on Sale: Where Modern Luxury Meets Utility



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AUBURN HILLS, MI – The new 2006 Audi A6 Avant is on sale in showrooms across America. Last Fall, Audi set new standards in innovation and design with its redesigned Audi A6. Now the A6 Avant adds another dimension to the A6 model line: utility. Not only does the Avant model increase the A6’s cargo volume to 20 cu.ft. with the seats in place and 58.6 cu.ft. with the rear seats folded, it has its own distinct styling, and ingenious rail system in the cargo area. At a base MSRP of $46,870 the A6 Avant combines abundant luxury with easy-to-enjoy versatility.
The 2006 A6 Avant comes standard with the technologically advanced 3.2 FSI V6 engine that produces 255 horsepower and 243 ft.-lbs. of torque. All of this power is transferred through a six-speed TiptronicÒ automatic transmission to all four wheels via Audi’s legendary quattroÒ all-wheel drive.
The luggage compartment in the new A6 Avant is as advanced as the rest of the vehicle. It employs two securing rails that are recessed into the floor. They are fitted with four sliding, adjustable, and lockable load-retaining lugs that can be used to secure items of almost any size. Also using these rails is a removable telescoping arm and a retractable cargo strap. Both of these items help to separate and secure items in the cargo area. The load floor itself can be folded and locked in a variety of positions to divide the cargo area. Finally, there are several baggage hooks integrated into the trim, with a luggage net to one side.
For the first time on an Audi Avant, an optional automatic tailgate that opens and closes at the push of a button is available. The opening process can also be initiated remotely by pressing the button on the car key.
The already classic proportions of the A6 Avant's silhouette, with its high shoulder line, narrow window area, coupe-like roofline and flat, sloping tail end, have been infused with a new degree of style. The profile of the A6 is gently rising, curved shoulder line and the powerful, sweeping motion of the dynamic line above the side sills give the entire body of the car a forward-moving, tapered appearance. A glance at the front end, with the trapezoidal-shape single-frame radiator grille, reveals the A6 Avant to be a member of the newest generation of Audi models.
Standard equipment in the A6 Avant is as complete as that of the sedan with features such as Advanced MMI, automatic dual-zone climate control including indirect output, electromechanical parking brake, a leather interior with 12-way power heated front seats, and numerous other luxury features. Some of the options include adaptive air suspension, adaptive cruise control system, heated steering wheel, and manual rear and side window sunshades.
For those seeking to equip their car even more fully, there are three option packages: Premium Package, Technology Package and Cold Weather Package. The Premium Package includes Bi-Xenon, adaptive headlights, Bose® premium sound system, auto-dimming interior mirror with compass and auto-dimming and electrically folding exterior mirros, memory for driver’s seat and mirror adjustments, HomeLink® remote transmitter and the storage package. The Technology Package includes voice recognition, advanced key with keyless go, rear parktronic®, the DVD-based Audi Navigation System with one map DVD for the US and the choice of either Sirius® or XM® Satellite Radio. The Cold Weather Package includes heated rear seats and a ski sack.
As with all Audi models, safety is paramount. The 2006 A6 Avant comes standard with active safety components such as the latest generation of ESPÒ including brake assist and Electronic Brake-pressure Distribution (EBD).
In the event of a collision, the car's occupants are protected by the ro bust structure of the body with predefined deformation and a highly stable pas senger cabin. In conjunction with the seat belts, front and side airbags as well as the Sideguard ™ head curtain airbag system, the driver and passengers are provided with superior safe ty and protection. Rear side airbags are available as an option.
Thanks to the comprehensive active and passive safety systems, the A6 Avant, as well as the A6 sedan, have earned the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety’s highest rating: double best pick for frontal offset and side crash protection.
All Audi vehicles sold in North America, including the 2006 Audi A6 Avant, come with the Audi Advantage, an industry-leading combination of warranties and protection. 
This top-rated package includes:
• Four-year/50,000-mile no-charge scheduled maintenance
• Four-year/50,000-mile limited new vehicle warranty
• 12-year limited warranty against corrosion perforation
• 24-hour Roadside Assistance for four years


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: The All-New 2006 Audi A6 Avant Now on Sale: Where ... ([email protected])*

The avant is gorgeous! especially from the rear 3/4. 
Too bad I can't afford one...


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: The All-New 2006 Audi A6 Avant Now on Sale: Where ... (Orjan)*

I sold one yesterday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sucks now that i cant look at it here at work though.
RB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: The All-New 2006 Audi A6 Avant Now on Sale: Where ... (DBLFRVGNGN)*

Drool...








If this Touareg doesn't arrive soon, it'll turn into that Avant...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The All-New 2006 Audi A6 Avant Now on Sale: Where ... (DBLFRVGNGN)*

I just saw the new A6 Avant on display in the terminal at Madrid, Spain airport. 4.2l version was slammed! No chains or straps holding it to it's platform, barely a finger between the fender and tire. Will this be the actual body ride height? Might be able to post or email pics taken from camera phone...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: The All-New 2006 Audi A6 Avant Now on Sale: Where ... ([email protected])*

I just had the opportunity to play with a new A6 Avant at Stoddard Import Cars in Willoughby, Ohio when picking up my new A3 and I have to say that I think the wagon looks more beautiful than the sedan. 
This car is utterly gorgeous. I want one...NOW!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The All-New 2006 Audi A6 Avant Now on Sale: Where ... (Travis Grundke)*

Yeah, no kidding. I can't wait to see the new allroad.


----------



## manxdaddy (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: The All-New 2006 Audi A6 Avant Now on Sale: Where ... ([email protected])*

My sister-in-law just bought a black over gray A6 Avant. She totally loves the car!







It must be that new car smell thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif She lives in Berkeley, MA and teaches at UMASS, Dartmouth, so if any of you Vortexers in the area see her on the commute or around town just flash your lights and say hello to Anne.
Her husband, my b-in-law, drives an '05 Passat GLX Avant in reflex silver, so I guess you could say they are a Torson family! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsully (May 5, 2005)

looks very much like the Passat B6 wagon due to arrive in early 2006.


----------



## manxdaddy (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (vwsully)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsully* »_looks very much like the Passat B6 wagon due to arrive in early 2006.

I think it looks much better, and should considering the princely sum needed to buy one.


----------



## vwsully (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (manxdaddy)*

Perhaps looks are a bit better, but not $20K os so better. I'm waiting foor the Passat, my current one (97 GLX, manual V6) has been a great.


----------

